# nissan sentra 1996 starter



## Dimas (May 27, 2004)

*starter 1996 gxe*

I need some help, can anyone tell me where does the starter located in my sentra 1996 gxe ?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It is near the firewall down low.

Lew


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Under the intake manifold and like Ishadoff said down low near the firewall. I had the best luck reaching mine from under the car


----------



## Dimas (May 27, 2004)

*nissan sentra 1996*

thank you, i found it.


----------

